# Has your Fluval Spec ever leaked?



## J2d2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just wondering what experience others have had with their Fluval Spec tank. Has it ever leaked on you?

If so, which model do you have (2, 3 or 5), how long did you have it before it leaked and how much did it leak (a little or a lot)?

Thanks


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Not a single crack.


----------



## rawalstrom (Jan 14, 2013)

My V has been up since December (~3 months) and I haven't experienced any problems with leaks. But, I did strip the screw for the light within 5 minutes. I was a little over-exuberant.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah the light unit screw is about the only bad thing about the spec v. I would be very careful when adjusting it up.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I have had a Spec 2 running for 9 months, no leaks. Light is dead though.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I've had a spec 2 for over a year now, and I've been pretty rough with it. I've moved it at least 6-10 times and I've done a total wipe on it at least 1 time. 

No leaks. I'm concerned because so many people say it will leak.


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

So where are they supposed to leak at?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Chris333 said:


> So where are they supposed to leak at?


Their seems. Anywhere they are glued together


----------



## J2d2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, Thanks everyone. 

I just got a Spec 2 and did read some people did have small leaks.

Hopefully Fluval got the QC issues worked out.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah that'd be nice. I'll keep my eye on mine. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MavDog (Feb 24, 2013)

No issues here. Definitely need a new light though.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

What happened to everybody's lights?


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

YES I had a leak after about 5 months, had to buy a new tank. I started noticing I had to add a bit of water every day and I drained half of it and picked it up and saw it was completely wet on the bottom of my counter. It was leaking from the bottom section in the middle. What a PITA.


----------



## J2d2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Definitely a PITA, sorry to hear that. Did you get another Spec? If so how has that one been?



hlaalu said:


> YES I had a leak after about 5 months, had to buy a new tank. I started noticing I had to add a bit of water every day and I drained half of it and picked it up and saw it was completely wet on the bottom of my counter. It was leaking from the bottom section in the middle. What a PITA.


----------



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> YES I had a leak after about 5 months, had to buy a new tank. I started noticing I had to add a bit of water every day and I drained half of it and picked it up and saw it was completely wet on the bottom of my counter. It was leaking from the bottom section in the middle. What a PITA.


 
Can you ad extra silicone to the seals to prevent this, or will new silicone dissolve the older seals?

Or did the bottom crack?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

MABJ said:


> What happened to everybody's lights?


The LEDs started dying one by one after only 2-3 months of use - they would flicker rapidly for a few days and then eventually go out. After 9 months, only about 1/3 of the lights work now, and 2 or 3 flicker. I just replaced it with a desk lamp.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

:O wow. I dunno if I have the super spec, but none of my lights have gone down. I feel maybe the lights have dimmed a little, but I'm one year strong now, so.


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

I've only had mine about 3 months but it has not leaked.


----------



## J2d2 (Feb 19, 2013)

defender.TX said:


> I've only had mine about 3 months but it has not leaked.


Nice tank in your profile picture.


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

my spec leaked from the back corner on top. just don't fill the spec all the way to the top.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2014)

*Spec V wet along bottom??*

I want to believe some overflow duty hole water changing saturated base and will eventually stop bleeding. But I notice wetness around base every day. 
To the post who mentioned leak on bottom, exactly which seam or section of bottome sprung leak? 
How can I test before totally dismantling tank?

Thanks - this is my first post .


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

My Spec v is almost 2 years old and never had any sort of leaking issues. It is a solid little tank.


----------



## jt731 (Sep 24, 2014)

If anyone needs a spec V light I replaced mine with a finnex planted plus. Would prefer to ship US only and you just need to pay for shipping. Send me a pm


----------



## J2d2 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Leaked after 12 Months*

Ironically after 12 months, my Spec II developed a slow leak from the bottom of the tank. Luckily it was a slow leak, it was probably like that for a good week before I noticed it. 

In my opinion, I don't think the silicone sealer was that good.

Since the Spec has a 2 year warranty, Fluval replaced the tank for free!

I now have a new tank. It gave me a opportunity to start fresh.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

My Spec 2G is about a year old. No leaks. It has made trips to and from the office twice in the past year (long holidays and vacations), and no problems to date. LEDs all work fine, too.


----------



## Estima8tor (Aug 4, 2014)

My spec 3 just sprung a slow leak around the bottom earlier this week after being set up for about 3 months. I moved everything into a 2 gallon bowl I got from Target and put the two shrimp I had in there in my speck2 gallon tank. To be honest, I think I may have caused the leak by pushing down to hard on a piece of driftwood I was moving so I can't say it was a flaw in the silicone. 

Now I have a 2g bowl with a light. heater and co2 in it and I'm trying to decide what to do with it......


----------

